# FANIE skincare reviews



## allisong (Feb 1, 2004)

O.k. Reija you've got me really interested in this line now.Especially with your Revitaleyes review..Can you list the ingredients for me?Thanks


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 2, 2004)

First when I tried the masks I had a little issue with my skin (my skin was pretty red) and after talking to the owner of Fanie about it she recommended to use the Fanie products first to let your skin cleanse itself and then try the masks (Unveil and Masque 1) because regular cosmetics change the way your skin behaves due to the ingreadients being used in them. You can read more about the cleansers vs Fanie cleanser on the front page of Fanie website. My skin got irritated at first from the Unveil and the mask because I tried all the products on the first night I got them instead of letting my skin get used to the cleanser and the moisturizer at first. Now being 2 weeks on the products my skin has never been better. I don't get breakouts anymore like I used to before I started using the line. Also all my blackheads are gone and I've had a huge blackhead problems the past couple of years. My skin is very breakout prone and sensitive. First when you start using the products your skin goes through disencrustation and my skin is going through that right now. It's dry around the mouth and in couple of other areas and I talked to Florence, the owner, about it and she said that the reason your skin gets dry in that area is because the Fanie products cleanse your skin from the deep not just on the surface like regular products do so your skin tries to get rid of all the toxins it has taken in over the years. If you smoke (I don't) you are especially going to see that your skin is trying to cleanse itself by getting dry around the mouth and nose area when you start using the products at first. The disencrustation usually takes a week or more depending on a person's skin and Fanie doesn't recommend mixing the products with regular drugstore/department store brands because of the way Fanie products are developed to help your skin deep clean first and then work by itself the way it's suppose to work. I'm a huge department store product fan. I like the luxury products and I've always thougth that by paying more for a face cream it works better on your skin so I was very sceptical about trying a line like this. My hubby got me a gift certificate so I didn't have a choice but try the products.




I bought the travel kit with the gift certificate so that I could try them all and now I thank my hubby everyday. I'm sure he is glad too because of all the money I've wasted over there years for trying all kinds of lines from Clarins to La Mer just to name a few and I don't have to keep bying different things anymore. I've found the line that works the best for my skin and my search for the next best thing is over.





Here are the ingreadients for Revital-Eyes: Water, hypromellose, herbal seed extracts, lavender, heather, methylparaben, propylparaben, chloroxylenol. My eyes are sensitive (I don't wear contacts) and this product doesn't irritate my eyes. The first time I put too much of the product on the cotton ball and it got all over my eyes and didn't sting like others have when I've done the same thing.

White Oak Facial Cleanser: Polarizer Water, Hydroxypropyl methylcellulose, white oak bark, PCMX

Creme d'Orange: Purified Water, stearic acid, oleic acid, sunflower oil, sesame oil, orange oil, ascorbic acid, citric acid, PCMX. May contain FD &amp; C no 5 yellow, no 40 red

Collagen Creme: Water, stearic acid, Cal-O, ascorbic acid, methyl salicylate, petrolatum, potassium sorbate, methyparaben, proplyparaben, chloroxylenol


----------



## Mz LaLa (Feb 2, 2004)

Interesting post. I should be getting some of the products I ordered with my GC tomorrow. Unfortunatly they will hafta work wonders for me to ever repurchase them for myself. They're pricy and so far I have found all my HG's from the drugstore..so yeah..I'm holding high hopes for these products.


----------



## allisong (Feb 2, 2004)

Great post..You answered all my questions.I'm sold.13 more days till I can place an order but I'm definitely going for the Revital-eyes and the Collagen Creme..

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* First when I tried the masks I had a little issue with my skin (my skin was pretty red) and after talking to the owner of Fanie about it she recommended to use the Fanie products first to let your skin cleanse itself and then try the masks (Unveil and Masque 1) because regular cosmetics change the way your skin behaves due to the ingreadients being used in them. You can read more about the cleansers vs Fanie cleanser on the front page of Fanie website. My skin got irritated at first from the Unveil and the mask because I tried all the products on the first night I got them instead of letting my skin get used to the cleanser and the moisturizer at first. Now being 2 weeks on the products my skin has never been better. I don't get breakouts anymore like I used to before I started using the line. Also all my blackheads are gone and I've had a huge blackhead problems the past couple of years. My skin is very breakout prone and sensitive. First when you start using the products your skin goes through disencrustation and my skin is going through that right now. It's dry around the mouth and in couple of other areas and I talked to Florence, the owner, about it and she said that the reason your skin gets dry in that area is because the Fanie products cleanse your skin from the deep not just on the surface like regular products do so your skin tries to get rid of all the toxins it has taken in over the years. If you smoke (I don't) you are especially going to see that your skin is trying to cleanse itself by getting dry around the mouth and nose area when you start using the products at first. The disencrustation usually takes a week or more depending on a person's skin and Fanie doesn't recommend mixing the products with regular drugstore/department store brands because of the way Fanie products are developed to help your skin deep clean first and then work by itself the way it's suppose to work. I'm a huge department store product fan. I like the luxury products and I've always thougth that by paying more for a face cream it works better on your skin so I was very sceptical about trying a line like this. My hubby got me a gift certificate so I didn't have a choice but try the products.



I bought the travel kit with the gift certificate so that I could try them all and now I thank my hubby everyday. I'm sure he is glad too because of all the money I've wasted over there years for trying all kinds of lines from Clarins to La Mer just to name a few and I don't have to keep bying different things anymore. I've found the line that works the best for my skin and my search for the next best thing is over.




Here are the ingreadients for Revital-Eyes: Water, hypromellose, herbal seed extracts, lavender, heather, methylparaben, propylparaben, chloroxylenol. My eyes are sensitive (I don't wear contacts) and this product doesn't irritate my eyes. The first time I put too much of the product on the cotton ball and it got all over my eyes and didn't sting like others have when I've done the same thing.

White Oak Facial Cleanser: Polarizer Water, Hydroxypropyl methylcellulose, white oak bark, PCMX

Creme d'Orange: Purified Water, stearic acid, oleic acid, sunflower oil, sesame oil, orange oil, ascorbic acid, citric acid, PCMX. May contain FD &amp; C no 5 yellow, no 40 red

Collagen Creme: Water, stearic acid, Cal-O, ascorbic acid, methyl salicylate, petrolatum, potassium sorbate, methyparaben, proplyparaben, chloroxylenol


----------



## allisong (Feb 2, 2004)

Naaaaaaw,you're not prying..I commited myself to a 6 wk No Buying challenge on another beauty board.I did it as I was out of control spending WAAAAAAY to much on cosmetics&amp;related items..The challenge started on Jan1st and goes till Feb 14th(hence the 13 more day





Originally Posted by *sms123* Thanks Reija, one clarification about the White Oak Facial Cleanser ingredient "Polarized Water", "Polarized" is not an FDA approved ingredient name so it is being replaced by simply "Water". "Polarized" was in reference to a purification process that the water went through but the FDA did not approved of the wording and they are allowing FANIE to use up the existing stock of bottles.
allisong, just wondering, 13 days? (just smack me if I'm prying too much!!!)


----------



## Geek (Feb 2, 2004)

OMG (LAFF) This was hilarious....!!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 2, 2004)

Steve you are too funny!!! All of us here could definitely use your services



because shopping for unnessary makeup seems to be a big problem! At least for me!



No wonder the cosmetic industry is a multibillion dollar industry, all of us ladies keep it going!


----------



## allisong (Feb 3, 2004)

You're a funnny one(CA chapter)**lighting candle** My name is Allison and I'm a Cosmeholic

Originally Posted by *sms123* Are you doing this through you local CA (Cosmeholics Anonymous) chapter? Are are you using the more encompassing SA (Spendaholics Anonymous) chapter?




If the latter is true, I have this "How to Stop Buying Virtually Everything" course for sale for just 4 easy payments of $49.95. Just send you check of money order to ... (oops, forgot, advertising not allowed)


----------



## Tinydancer (Feb 3, 2004)

*Now THAT was funny!



*

Originally Posted by *sms123* Are you doing this through you local CA (Cosmeholics Anonymous) chapter? Are are you using the more encompassing SA (Spendaholics Anonymous) chapter?




If the latter is true, I have this "How to Stop Buying Virtually Everything" course for sale for just 4 easy payments of $49.95. Just send you check of money order to ... (oops, forgot, advertising not allowed)


----------



## Geek (Feb 3, 2004)

Echo-ing hall monotone voice......Hi Allison









Originally Posted by *allisong* 




You're a funnny one(CA chapter)**lighting candle** My name is Allison and I'm a Cosmeholic


----------

